# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Osijeku II
Nemojte mi zamjeriti što ću ovdje ispričati svoje iskustvo, iako bi možda moglo ići i pod zdravlje, priče s poroda, poslije poroda... Na samom početku bih upozorila sve one koje će u budućnosti rađati u bolnici u Osijeku da se ne uplaše, jer ipak se nadam da je moj slučaj rijedak i da ću uspjeti pomoći ženama sa sličnim problemima. 
Dok smo s nestrpljenjem iščekivali rođenje naše prve bebice, prošle godine u ovo vrijeme, niz pretraga je ukazao na moje moguće zdravstvene probleme, kažem moguće jer ništa nismo zasigurno znali. Tako mi je, između ostalog, cista na jednom jajniku poprilično narasla, dijagnosticirana mi je endometrioza, te je trudnoća okarakterizirana kao rizična, no sve je na sreću prošlo dobro. Do samog poroda. Liječnici su se unaprijed odlučili na carski, te sam imala dogovoren termin za porod. Moram vam spomenuti kako su mi se sve cure koje znam da su imale carski žalile na osoblje kata na kojem leže žene poslike carskog reza, no čovjek misli- meni se to neće desiti. Primljena sam u bolnicu dva dana pred dogovoreni porod, te je uslijedila uobičajena procedura. Za takve se slučajeve prima na drugi kat ginekologije za rodilje i tu sve funkcionira kao po švicarskom satu. Med,sestre kao da su u strahu od liječnika pa vas tako sat vremena prije vizite pripremaju za vizitu jer sve mora biti savršeno. Tu sam već prvod dana naučila da nam krevet mora biti savršeno namješten, na ormariću ne smijete imati ništa, koliko se sjećam ne smije se imati ni torba sa stvarima,mobitel bolje da vam ne zazvoni, nema priče, mirno čekaš na svom krevetu. Iskreno, nije mi bilo teško pridržavati se toga, čistoća i red su uvijek važni, pa su me čak sestre stalno hvalile kako je kod mene čisto i sređeno (što god im to značilo, pa kako je onda kod drugih žena?). 
I tako mene već ranije uhvate trudovi te se odluče na raniji carski. Sestra me pozvala na brijanje i klizmu, a budući da su sestre na tom drugom katu neizmjerno napete, napetost je i u meni rasla. Dođem na brijanje i kažem sestri da me nema potrebe brijati jer ja to sama radim, a ona kaže da hoće vidjeti jer mi ne vjeruje. Ja učinim što je rekla, a ona me pregleda i napravi ružnu facu, kažem ja njoj - vidite da se jesam obrijala. Nakon klizme, koja nije tako strašnasestra mi je neuspješno pokušavala staviti kateter govoreći drugoj sestri u sobi - vidi ovu kako je napeta, nikako joj ne mogu staviti kateter jer nikako da se opusti. Pa kako ćete se opustiti dok netko priča o vama o trećem licu, a vi ste u sobi? 
Nekako sam i to izgurala, kateter kao da mi nije dobro stavljen, no trpila sam jer stvarno nema smisla da se žalite, bude još gore. Dok sam pred salom čekala svoj red, anesteziolozi su mi, na moje iznenađenje, ponudili spinalnu anesteziju. Radosno sam to prihvatila, te je zahvat super prošao, sve sam doživjela i drago mi je što nije morala biti opća anestezija. U međuvremenu sam ostala bez jednog jajnika jer su liječnici smatrali kako im je cista sumnjiva, te su sve izvadili.  I dok sam ležala na intenzivnoj na oporavku, stiže mi vijest kako mi pedijatri zabranjuju dojenje radi nekih mojih nalaza (koji nisu ništa točno pokazivali, osim sumnje na nešto). Šokirana svim ovim vijestima, odlučila sam svu sebe usmjeriti na bebicu ne misleći na bolesti. 
Ono što je uslijedilo je bilo strašno - na odjelu ogromna razlika između sestara. Ima prekrasnih, da zapravo i ne vjerujete da mogu biti tako ljubazne, pa do onih koje su im totalna suprotnost, te vam upravo te zagorčavaju život. A zašto, ne znam, smetate im već samom pojavom, ili su po prirodi ljute, ne sviđa im se vaša boja kose, tko će ih znati. Da ne duljim,o tome drugom prilikom. Bebicu su mi dosta kasno donijeli, tražila sam, no bezuspješno. Ginekolozi su smatrali kako trebam dojiti, pedijatri da ne, dani su prolazili, mlijeko mi je doslovno počelo curiti, dok im konačno sestre nisu rekle da moraju nešto napraviti jer tako više ne može. Onda su me ipak stavili na ablaktaciju i morala sam se pomiriti s tim. To me naravno dočekalo nespremnu, nisam kod kuće imala niti jednu bočicu, nisam znala s čim hraniti bebu, pedijatri nisu htjeli ništa reći, glavno da su zabranili dojenje, a nikakve savjete što davati bebi nisu htjeli dati. Obratila sam se za pomoć glavnoj sestri za bebe, a ona me samo otpilila rekavši mi da je normalno da pedijatri neće ništa reći, neka se javim svojoj pedijatrici kad dođem kući. A što do tada? Još mi je rekla kako 'misli da im oni iz kuhinje šalju (kršitelj koda)'. Tako sam zadužila supruga da nakupuje bočice, te smo uzeli nekoliko vrsta formula, jer nismo znali koju bi bilo najbolje uzeti. 
Sve je to nekako prošlo, ja sam otišla kući i stvarno sam se brzo oporavila od te dvije operacije, dojila nisam, no nekako sam i to prihvatila. Ubrzo mi je došao nalaz analize jajnika - karcinom. I to karcinom koji je karakterističan za žene i menopauzi i ja sam tu iznimka sa svojih 28. godina. Opet nisam dopuštala da me to dotuče, te sam se odlučila na što hitniju operaciju kako bi se vidjelo stanje ostalih organa.  Mjesec dana nakon poroda sam već obavila i tu operaciju. Ležala sam na drugom katu, ali ovaj put ne na strani za rodilje, već na drugoj, i bila sam oduševljena. To je potpuno drugi svijet, stvarno su velike razlike između osoblja za rodilje i osoblja za ostale ginekološke probleme (tamo su mi npr. kateter stavili u sekundi, da sam začuđeno pitala sestru - zar je već gotovo, i dva dana koliko sam ga imala ga nisam ni osjetila). Liječnici su me izvjestili kako se sve čini u redu, te su mi to i potvrdili nakon što su stigli nalazi. Navodno je bio karcinom u svom graničnom obliku i u potpunosti je izvađen. Nakon nekog vremena mi javljaju kako nešto ipak nije u redu te da bi bila najbolja hitna operacija vađenja cijele maternice.  To je bilo prvi puta kad sam se ja rasplakala, nisam znala jel je to njihova definitivna odluka i jel neću više moći imati djece, sa 28 god. ću ući u menopauzu, ili jel je to sad već i pitanje života. Samo sam razmišljala o tome, ako mene već ne bude jednog dana, da moja bebica neće imati brata ili sestru. Tada sam se bacila na proučavanje svega što mi je došlo pod ruku o 'mojim' bolestima, te sam došla u bolnicu s milijun pitanja. Na to mi je jedan od liječnika rekao kako sumnja u nalaz, te je na njegovo i moje traženje sve poslano u Zagreb. Na moju sreću, iz Zg uskoro stiže sasvim drukčija dijagnoza, te su mi 'neslužbeno' rekli kako su naši liječnici pogriješili. 
Od tada sam pacijentica doktora Eljuge u Zg, nažalost onaj jajnik je nepovratno izgubljen i nikad nije poslan na analizu u Zg, te ne znamo je li ikad bilo karcinoma ili ne. No moramo polaziti od pretpostavke da je, te stalno moram biti pod kontrolom i neprestano vršiti niz pretraga. Savjetovali su mi, ukoliko želim još djece, da se što prije odlučim za drugo, i tako sam ja trudna, moram se pohvaliti da je uspjelo od prve, i već se lagano pripremam za porod. Preda mnom su i važne odluke - roditi u Os ili u Zg? Bojim se ostanka u Os, a odlazak nije tako jednostavan. Zbog toga svega sam neprestano na relaciji Os- Zg, već sam iscrpljena psihički, fizički, a vjerujte mi i novčano.  
I tako se najljepši događaji u ženinom životu - rođenje djce - kod mene nisu pokazali takvima, no ne smijem klonuti duhom, jer jednu bebicu imam, druga je na putu, i dat ću sve da živa i zdrava budem uz njih. 
Sad mi treba pomoć. Zagreb ili Osijek?

----------

